# Cat6 for IR receiver



## NGL_BrSH (Mar 30, 2014)

I see this has been beat to death with other brands but I own a Russound IRJ1 kit.

I constructed two cables that have a 3.5mm connector on one end and a RJ45 connector on the other. I have a cat6 run from the close to where I want my IR receiver. I plugged it all in and it works flawlessly.. then my brain started doubting the ability of those two tiny strands in the cat6 i used to pass the 31mA rating russound states their product uses.

I don't want to burn my house down for convenience.

The two items connected by cat6 from the IRJ1 box.

Russound 854 IR Receiver to 857 Connection Block.

Is this configuration safe?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey NGL,

The good news is, there is no safety issue - 31 mA is practically nothing. If there is a load issue, you’d feel the connector ends getting warm, or the wire itself right at the connection points. But that would only be likely in a continuous-load situation, not an intermittent one like with a remote control. Most likely if there is an issue with the wire being insufficient, the remote just won’t work.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah and if something were it burn out it would be the IR-LED long before it was anything else.


----------



## NGL_BrSH (Mar 30, 2014)

Fantastic! Thank you for the peace of mind.


----------

